# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Maquinas enzunchadoras acero inoxidables

## ITSSA

Ventas de maquinas y suministros de embalaje importados 
zunchos aplicables al drawbackTemas similares: Bomba sumergible monoifasica de 1.5 hp nueva acero inoxidable por fuera - bombea hasta 56 metros de profundidad - facil instalar y usar SERVICIO PERFORACION POZOS TUBULARES ARTESANALES ARTESANOS SUBTERRANEOS A NIVEL NACIONAL  PERU - EL MEJOR PRECIO DEL MERCADO - MAQUINAS MODERNAS DE TALADRAR CABEZAL ROTATIVO HASTA 150 METROS MTS Máquinas Peletizadoras para alimento Bomba sumergible trifasica de 7.5 hp nueva acero inoxidable por fuera - bombea hasta 96 metros de profundidad - facil instalar

----------


## carlosgb

saludos, proveen de mantas, zunchos y seguros? estoy interesado en adquirir estos. 
carlos g 400*7579 - 994007579, cverdeagro@gmail.com

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

Por favor enviame una cotizacion de tus materiales de embalaje a jponcedeleon@lafrutafresca.com

----------

